# Fedora 15 Hangs during Shutdown and Booting



## abhijangda (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello friends, I am getting a very annoying problem (and also serious one). Fedora 15 Lovelock Hangs during Shutdown and some times during Booting. So, I have to switch off the power supply. Now, this will for sure lead to problems. And, hence for two times in a month, the whole installation gone kaput!!!
Did anyone of you knows how to solve this bug. Or you know any update package which will solve it.

Please Help!!!


----------



## Neuron (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have an old hard drive?This behaviour usually occurs with a hard drive having many bad sectors.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 29, 2011)

Aah!! Old Drive?? It's 5 years old. No there are'nt any bad sectors. Although I am able to do force power off using 
systemctl poweroff -f.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 29, 2011)

A 5 year old hard drive surely has many bad sectors.This is the cause of problems.Replace it.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

You can also see if ACPI is supported or not. Try messing with it in BIOS settings.


----------

